# ansomone gh?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Who has used and tell us your opinion on it?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i know a few people who have used and said it was good stuff but there are cheaper alternatives .but if you got the money use it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I used it for quite a while, but as already said, there are cheaper alternatives that do the job just as well...Hygetropin is what i use at the moment


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is GH as long as it is 191aa and Ansomone is. this is a decent brand


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pauly and caiza your last 2 post's have been deleted i know you did not mention specific prices but saying that one is cheaper than the other and the fact you can get it is borderline sourcing...


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Pauly and caiza your last 2 post's have been deleted i know you did not mention specific prices but saying that one is cheaper than the other and the fact you can get it is borderline sourcing...


oops sorry. didnt intend to


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats fine mate....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i rate ansamone....from product to service


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

tried most types but i find ansomone to be spot on , other brands made me feel poorly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

then you must be using the other brands incorrectly then because Ansomone is no better or worse than any other brand of GH


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hygetropin is on the gensci list of fakes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea now that is a thing

according to GenSci Ansomone is 192aa and not 191aa both products eat into the GH market that GenSci had to themselves with Jintropin years ago.....

But there is a faked Hygetropin it is called Hyge*n*tropin


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 20, 2007)

agreed gh is gh imo as long as real there should be no difference


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

theres difference in purity


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

by who's opinion?? i have used all the Chinese brands for long periods and there is no diffrence in the results now if you are talking about purity diffrences between chinese GH and Pharma GH then yes i agree there is...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive seen ansamone tests at 97% pure

my mate went through a timely process with blue tops and his was just over 90% pure

his stuff worked they got massive on it and were affording double the dosage to normal stuff so better in that way

im not slating any brand or saying 1 is best there is just a very slight variation imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I prefer Hygetropin to Ansamone, simply because of the cost...and the results are the same


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb i am not having a go but i have seen test's from Blue tops that say it is 95% but the tests where carried out by the guy selling the GH so who do you believe??

for me i have had the same results from Ansomone as i did with both HYgetropin and Blue tops so i cannot see the diffrence....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think theres more than 1 source of blue tops so it may vary ive never tried anything else but 1 brand so i cant speak on personal experiance.

i belive you when you say you found no difference though,ive thought of trying blue tops but another mate i have from up north had his tested and it came back 'UNKNOWN SUBSTANCE' he did pay for it to only be checked if it was hgh but it wasnt that

as i said though these lads with 90% pure had awsome results of there blue tops 1 was taking 20 iu a day as it was cheaper....nuts but he grew quick!

i have tried the blue top igf1 and wasnt impressed at all the ones i had were very poor. but as i said theres about 8 companys i know of doing blue tops now so they could all be different


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> i have tried the blue top igf1 and wasnt impressed at all the ones i had were very poor. but as i said theres about 8 companys i know of doing blue tops now so they could all be different


Same here, tried the blue tops, and didn't think much to it at all..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I've had better results with blue tops than ansomone but probably due to the fact the ansomone was 4ius and the blues were 10ius (doing 5ius a day) so using 25% more (1iu).

As for the pharma ones being better. Completely agree with Paul Scarb on this. The Nutropin I am using at the moment is nothing short of miraculous at a dose of 3.75ius a day. IMO equivalent to 8ius + of generic brands as far as results and sides go. But saying that this would mean that the generics would be half as strong but this is obviously not the case if purity is 90%+

Interesting differences none the less.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

nutropin....pulling it all out of the bag for the shows then supercell

i think pharma everything is better shame ya cant get all in pharma grade


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 20, 2007)

> i think pharma everything is better shame ya cant get all in pharma grade


agreed pharma everytime but not possible for some meds


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> I've had better results with blue tops than ansomone but probably due to the fact the ansomone was 4ius and the blues were 10ius (doing 5ius a day) so using 25% more (1iu).
> 
> As for the pharma ones being better. Completely agree with Paul Scarb on this. The Nutropin I am using at the moment is nothing short of miraculous at a dose of 3.75ius a day. IMO equivalent to 8ius + of generic brands as far as results and sides go. But saying that this would mean that the generics would be half as strong but this is obviously not the case if purity is 90%+
> 
> ...


Here, here!

Totally agree with you on nutropin. I will never ever use chinese gh again, im not 100% with what im getting.

It says it all if you used 8ius daily of chinese and you end up using 3.75ius daily of pharma.I ended up using less in the end, the sides where a fookin joke... as they say, 'If it hurts, it works'! :lift:

You get what you pay for!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i sort of agree but also disagree i have been using HYgetropin and Blue tops for the last year and the i have had great results, when i used Simplexx i could use less to get the same effect but the Pharma growth cost's at least twice as much as the other two normally three times more so overall it is cheaper to use the chinese (well for me anyway  )


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^Good point, its always going to be a cost/benefit issue.

What I do love about pharma stuff is there is no ar*sing about reconstituting it.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ideal for slin gh pwo then hmmmmm got me thinking here


----------

